# fs: spare equipment



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

So I just moved and shut down a bunch of tanks. What I got left for trade/sell:


10 gallon with light hood and extras n*sold*
20 gallon tank. Needs a cleaning but holds water $10
Small triangle tank good for betta $5
14 gallon biocube used for saltwater but can be used for fresh 200. Comes with stand heater light hood all my salt chemicals if you need them
Small fake plants $1 each. 

Willing to trade for africans/neons/plants


----------



## GlitterGourami (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi there, I'd be interested in buying the 10 gallon tank - what kind of light is in the hood?
Thanks!


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

LED

bump


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Come get the bio cube! i need it gone asap. Send me an offer i can't refuse!


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

What do you have left for sale ?


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Everything! haha 


Willing to take trades for fishing (tidal or non tidal river/freshwater)stuff or Christmas lights/decorations. Help me get rid of it


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Bump. willing to trade for fishing gear both tidal, non tidal and freshwater. Christmas decorations or lights. Wife would also trade for a hair straightener(BNIB) please. Got something else you have to trade barter me


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Bump. willing to trade for fishing gear both tidal, non tidal and freshwater. Christmas decorations or lights. Wife would also trade for a hair straightener(BNIB) please. Got something else you have to trade barter me


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Small triangle tank good for betta $5
14 gallon biocube used for saltwater but can be used for fresh $150. Comes with stand heater light hood all my salt chemicals if you need them
Small fake plants $1 each. 

Willing to trade for africans/neons/plants/fishing gear/christmas decorations


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

bump

Willing to trade for africans/neons/plants/fishing gear/christmas decorations/ large dog crate


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

bump send me an offer I just want to get rid of it.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Your inbox is full.

Interested in you 20 g tank. But can we meet in J & L or King Ed?


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

inbox is clear now, sorry. um sorry i dont go out there. thats kinda far.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

dimensions on the 20 gallon please


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Price drop 130 for the biocube!! come get it off my hands


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

NODES said:


> dimensions on the 20 gallon please


Standard 20 gallon. I dont have the dimensions right now.


----------

